# Bridge: Cello Sonata: recommendations?



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings.

Which recordings are your favorite of the Bridge Cello Sonata, and why, if you don't mind sharing?

TIA,
-09


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Paul Watkins & Ian Brown (Nash Ensemble). This Hyperion release marks the sole appearance of the Bridge cello sonata in my collection, and I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Benjamin Britten (piano) the golden standard, you get the Schubert for free

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4435752


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't listened to too many accounts of this work but I agree with Pugg Rostropovich Britten is excellent. Ran across this one recently its pretty good too.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Rostropovich and Britten, and Watkins and Brown / Nash Ensemble are the only two recordings I have. 

The 1960s Rostropovich / Britten account is utterly impassioned, and fully coveys Bridge's grief at the loss and destruction of World War 1. The Decca ffss recording is first class for its time.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Interesting piece of music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

arnerich said:


> Interesting piece of music.


Yes, I agree. I see it as a hinging point between Bridge's post-romantic / impressionist 'middle' period works, and his late modernist period. It's quite an impactful work.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have listened to only small amounts of Bridge so am pleased to see this thread
Time to turn to Spotify and give one of the above versions a try


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoy Bridge's chamber pieces. They are inspired works -- the Cello Sonata, his Phantasie Trio and Quartets and his String Sextet which was played by the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center last season.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Also worth hearing are his violin sonatas, especially the modernist 2nd (1932), the piano trios, of which there are three and three sets of three charming miniature pieces. The two numbered works are fine examples of, respectively, his impressionist and modernist styles. 

He wrote a string quintet and a (perhaps) less successful piano quintet, and apart from his 5 fine string quartets (6 if you count an early work which has been recorded at least once) there are numerous shorter works for string quartet. Many of these were recorded on a fine disc by the Maggini Quartet on Naxos and include some quite wonderful reworkings of English folk songs.

One of his most popular chamber works is the Phantasy (piano) Quartet in F# minor of 1910. Both the Nash Ensemble and the Maggini Quartet with Peter Donohoe have recorded excellent versions.


----------

